# How hardy are rummy nose tetras?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

One thing I read says rummy noses are fairly hardy then the next days they are very sensitive. I'm thinking of getting 12 or so for my soon to have 84g tank


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

They seem to have been hardy in my tanks in the past and present. They are my canaries of the tank. Less red nose, change water, really nice red, happy fish 
However, having said that, rummies are just like any tetras. Anything can happen as a school of tetras do thin out from time to time for whatever reason.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had really good luck with rummy nose, the current small school of 12 have been fine in the year I've had them...went through moving tanks, lived through something that was killing other fish...pretty hardy in my experience


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

They're hardy when they're happy and they're really not hardy when they aren't happy to start with. Last month I purchased 6 rummys from a LFS only to have all but 1 die within 8 hours going into a low tech tank. They pretty up just rolled over and died with stress, either after being netted at the LFS or after going into my tank after about an hour of acclimatizing.

The lesson I guess is just make sure you get ones that look really healthy.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm getting an 84g tank at the end of the month. I'm going to pop to boxes worth of bio rings into the water of existing tanks to get them fill of bacteria and speed up cycling. Now if I'm going to get some rummys how long should one qt them. Would a 10g tank be big enough for 12-14 of them for a few weeks?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So the tank is filled and I'm thinking of getting some rummys. How many would you say is required for a nice size school? I'm thinking 20-30 would look good.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 15 or so now in my 120... 20 to 30 would look awesome. As for quarantining them... I wouldn't bother if they are the only fish in the tank... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Perfect. Ill add rummys first then slowly move over the cpd fry 

Do you think it's fine to add 20-30 at once or say pick up 10-15 a week

The tank has 2kg of pre cycled bio rings in the fx5 (cycles with ammonia in a bucket with a bubbler).


I just want to get fish in there soon rather than ammonia dosing the big tank

20-30 rummys and 100 ish cpd's should look awesome once its fully stocked!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you put pre-cycled media in the filter it should be fine to just put them in... Check your water perameters... As long as there's no ammonia left and your nitrites and nitrates are both minimal, it should be cycled. By adding the recycled bio rings you could have added fish right away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

They are the last fish I put in when I had the 90g community. Just like cardinals, they are very sensitive to water condition so make sure your tank is 100% ready before u add any. 

They are pretty hardy once they have acclimated.


----------

